# Dr. Najeebs Lectures For USMLE Free



## Medicine Buddy

Below is Dr. Najeebs lectures for free.

If you find him slow, watch at speed 2, in youtube. 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSgPh_h0QAp2tg-lCeA4-zw/videos

All the best


----------



## tahirtayyab

Thank you for the link. However, it appears the videos have been taken down.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## kobefan234

tahirtayyab said:


> Thank you for the link. However, it appears the videos have been taken down.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


this


----------

